# Queen bees juice



## Gabriel (Apr 27, 2008)

Somebody can teah me to prepare queen bees juice

Thank you

Gabriel


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*prepare queen bees juice*

Here is what a friend of mine does;
1 Small vial/jar.
2. 5 mls of rubbing alcohol
3. Add dead queens that you would kill to introduce a new queen.
4 one tight fitting cap.
5 A Q tip to dip into the juice.
Good luck,
Ernie


----------



## digdan (May 8, 2009)

What is queen bee juice?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You end up with alcohol that contains queen pheromones. It works great for swarm lure.


----------



## Gabriel (Apr 27, 2008)

Please may you explain the steps 4 and 5.
Which alcohol type is rubbing?
My english isn´t very fine.
Thank you
Gabriel


----------



## Gabriel (Apr 27, 2008)

It´s a Juice that you can use to catch swarm, mantain a hive queenlees, and to make nucs.

Gabriel


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

Rubbing alcohol (Isopropyl alcohol) is the kind you may have in your medicine cabinet, used as an antiseptic and can be bought in all drugstores and supermarkets.
It comes in a clear bottle.


----------



## beemused (May 25, 2008)

Just wondering if there is a difference in alcohol there. Gabriel is in Chile and possibly the regs for rubbing alcohol are different than we are used to. No idea about that for sure but here the rubbing alcohol can not be consumed without dire medical consequences. Just ATFs way of keeping us all safe?????


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Steps 4 and 5*

4 one tight fitting cap.
A cap is a jar lid or top. It seals the jar.

5 A Q tip to dip into the juice.
A "Q" tip is a small stick with cotton on one end for cleaning your ears for example.
It can be used to apply the queen juice to your swarm trap.
You could use anything that will soak up the juice.
You can use blanca rum for your alcohol.
Rubbing alcohol is *Pelegro*
Your English is fine.
Ernie


----------



## beekeeperlady (Mar 25, 2009)

wont any clear alchahol.. like vodka.. or anything without color and scent work? i use vodca to make my tinctures (herbs and such that wont leach out in water do so in alchohol like pau'd'arco)


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*wont any clear alchahol*

Any clear alcohol should work.
Myself, I use EVERCLEAR.
it's a great antiseptic too.
Ernie


----------



## beekeeperlady (Mar 25, 2009)

BEES4U said:


> Any clear alcohol should work.
> Myself, I use EVERCLEAR.
> it's a great antiseptic too.
> Ernie


lol i hear ya.. great for those intestinal cuts.  (this is from the person who got the brown bottle flu :doh: for the first time in 15 years....friday night)
lol. actually i like using edible alchahol due to the fact rubbing alchaholis poisonous.. you drink it you either die or go blind..


----------



## digdan (May 8, 2009)

I would think Vodka would work fine. I use it on scrapes and cuts like I use rubbing alcohol. The only difference between the two is you can't drink rubbing alcohol (or you go blind). My 2 cents


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Any kind of alcohol works fine as long as it's fairly high proof. Everclear would be ideal. Vodka would work.


----------



## Bizykatbird (Feb 8, 2009)

Is the Queen Bee Juice better than lemongrass oil for a swarm lure?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Is the Queen Bee Juice better than lemongrass oil for a swarm lure? 

No, but the combination of lemongrass oil and queen juice is.


----------



## Gabriel (Apr 27, 2008)

*Queen juice*

Today I prepare the queen Juice, 200 mated queen / 0,75 lt. alcohol rubbing, how many days or months need the tinture to be ready?

Thank to all for your answerd.

Gabriel


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*how many days or months need the tinture to be ready?*

You can use it within minutes of making.
Good English!
You got this forum to think.
Ernie


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It does get better with age, but the pheromones are easily dissolved in solution in alcohol. Plus you get all of the queen pheromones and there are sevearl.


----------

